# WARNING! Beware of b&q pump sprayers!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been using various 5L pump sprayers for years, but today had a bit of a fright! I had just re-filled a b&q own brand 5L pump with TFR. Pumped it up until the saftey valve went off (just has it says to do on the side) did half the car and then as i gave it a couple of pumps as i was going down the other side it exploded! Think i'm very lucky as there was no damage to me or the car. 
I will try and get some pics up but it is now in 4-5 pieces! Take care people!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Where there is blame there is a claim.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Take it back get a big claim sorted!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Lucky that you and your car is fine!! I'd tak it back and complain


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought 2 hoze lock pump sprayers and although neither actiually exploded the seems where they are moulded together split after using TFR in them. Don't think these domestic canisters are any good for chemicals.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Had the same problem a month back with a silverline sprayer that split down the side under pressure while I was spraying some wheels with tfr. Got it replaced and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Using it with TFR? that is the products fault? I am sorry but i think B & Q 

a) will tell everyone who says that where there is blame there is a claim get lost - there is no damage and for negligence it must tangible i.e actual damage which there is none.

b) in relation to the product itself lets see...

Contract - SOGA 1979 - the product seems of reasonable quality and was unlikely to be designed for this purpose and the reasons i started my post with...

Defect in a product under Common Law Negligence - Claimant is a consumer, defendant a manufacturer (B & Q is a supplier) , which causes loss - it still would not cover the sprayer in tort

CPA - Defect in a product that causes damage. 

i think i need not say anymore...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Had this happen last year when using one for weed killer. Got a nice circular coverage of weedkiller on the patio. Lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Buy cheap... kill yourself!

You need this
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...wazar-venus-1-5-litre-viton-hand-sprayer.html


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> *pats Ninja on the head*
> 
> Quite


i am not a dog or pet or animal.


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

The B&Q pump sprayers are designed to have water in them not chemicals of any type, I am in a good position to confirm this also...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

How much pumping was going on?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been using one from Wilko, £10 for an 8 litre one. Had all sorts in there from acidic wheel cleaner and other strong chemicals. Still going like a champ!

p.s I take no responsibility should you decide to purchase one an it explodes on you!


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I've been using one from Wilko, £10 for an 8 litre one. Had all sorts in there from acidic wheel cleaner and other strong chemicals. Still going like a champ!
> 
> p.s I take no responsibility should you decide to purchase one an it explodes on you!


Yea i have 2 of the same from Wilko's the 8 litre ones never had a problem


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Yea i have 2 of the same from Wilko's the 8 litre ones never had a problem


I find them really handy when access to a hose isn't possible, great for rinsing down the wheels and little nooks around the car :thumb: and at a tenner for a large 8L one it's really good value I think


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I find them really handy when access to a hose isn't possible, great for rinsing down the wheels and little nooks around the car :thumb: and at a tenner for a large 8L one it's really good value I think


I have Haz-safe in one and a wax rinse in the other great for when doing multiple cars saves stopping and filling up


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Geordie_1982 said:


> I have Haz-safe in one and a wax rinse in the other great for when doing multiple cars saves stopping and filling up


Hmmm not thought of the wax rinse, something like Aquawax I presume? That's a good idea actually, you could have a few on the go with a pre-wash, wheel cleaner, wax-rinse and a water rinse. Even things like de-greaser for dooe shuts, engine etc :thumb: ahh the possibilities are endless :lol:


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

I brought 2 literally a few hours ago from B&Q (3 for 2 on car cleaning including autoglym :thumb: ) . I chose the Hozelock ones at £12 a pop. Does suggest that they're to be used for weedkillers and insect repellant etc. Had a little go earlier, seem quite robust. Suppose you get what you pay for really.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Things often explode when I pump them too much..... 

On a more serious note, just go in and demand a new one or a higher quality one if they have it! It's the most you're going to get of them tbh


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Things often explode when I pump them too much.....
> 
> On a more serious note, just go in and demand a new one or a higher quality one if they have it! It's the most you're going to get of them tbh


This. I think they may get a bit arsey if you go ranting and raving, I would just politely ask for a higher quality one due to the fact this one broke when spraying your weeds/plants etc with water maybe?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Matt91 said:


> I brought 2 literally a few hours ago from B&Q (3 for 2 on car cleaning including autoglym :thumb: ) . I chose the Hozelock ones at £12 a pop. Does suggest that they're to be used for weedkillers and insect repellant etc. Had a little go earlier, seem quite robust. Suppose you get what you pay for really.


The Hozelock ones seem good. I got the big pump sprayer at the weekend and the build quality is 100% better than the other ones.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats not good but glad you nad the car wernt hurt


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Take it back get a big claim sorted!


:lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The cheap sprayers are designed for use only with water or light water-based chemicals. Anything caustic (TFR), acidic or solvent based and you need to be buying a better quality unit which is fit for purpose. 

Alex


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

What are you all filling these with just out of interest? I'm planning on using one for wheel cleaner and one for some kind of pre-wash (open to suggestions).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt91 said:


> What are you all filling these with just out of interest? I'm planning on using one for wheel cleaner and one for some kind of pre-wash (open to suggestions).


it stated TFR...wheel cleaner will be way to aggressive for one unless it is properly designed to be used for chemicals for example...i buy proper ones for tardis and all other solvent aggressive based chemicals but for things like QD and others you might as well buy some cheapos 

as for demanding a higher quality one in my eyes if you mentioned any reasonably strong chemical for which it was not envisaged then you do not have a leg to stand on as for the purpose it was designed for it would be satisfactory quality...so going in demanding well i would just politely tell you no.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> it stated TFR...*wheel cleaner will be way to aggressive for one* unless it is properly designed to be used for chemicals for example...i buy proper ones for tardis and all other solvent aggressive based chemicals but for things like QD and others you might as well buy some cheapos
> 
> as for demanding a higher quality one in my eyes if you mentioned any reasonably strong chemical for which it was not envisaged then you do not have a leg to stand on as for the purpose it was designed for it would be satisfactory quality...so going in demanding well i would just politely tell you no.


I don't see how? It's considerably thicker and stronger than the spray bottles we all use, and is made of a probably higher grade of the same HD plastic. Can't see it causing any problems considering they're designed for bug/weed killer.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I use wheel cleaner in my one from Travis Perkins , the only issue I have is the little brass sprayer clogs/crusts up , So I just clean it after use and put a pin in the end , Until the next time I use it , I also use one with Rinse aid which works very well 

And never pump it up to the max , I only want to give the wheels a liberal coating , i've got a jet wash for the high power stuff


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt91 said:


> I don't see how? It's considerably thicker and stronger than the spray bottles we all use, and is made of a probably higher grade of the same HD plastic. Can't see it causing any problems considering they're designed for bug/weed killer.


that is the fact they are not the ones that OP was on about :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just to let you all know, i only had a week mix of AG powermax 3 which is a non caustic mild TFR.


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> This. I think they may get a bit arsey if you go ranting and raving, I would just politely ask for a higher quality one due to the fact this one broke when spraying your weeds/plants etc with water maybe?


Everyone is out to make a claim now, its stuck in ppls minds, Evan this quote is a lie, at the end of the day it failed, it may be faulty , return it for a replacement , I'm sure if it was that bad there would be a product recall, I hate all this blaminh lark, claim this claim that, people don't realise this kind of attitude is what's help our insurance premiums go up Imo.

If the second one fails then I should imagine the chemical used is causing a pressure related problem through density, this aint aimed at jake, I'm just quoting he was not using it with water as inocent as it sounded,if it was me I would just take it back for an exchange, or pay the extra for a better one, but if it's 
Intructions say (if any) don't use chemicals then the cause is through own fault because it may just be a water sprayer, if there's no instructions then you aint to blame and the product is not fit for purpose, but as I say its got to be tested under some BS somewhere?
Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there much of a bang off it? You would think the saftey valve would have worked? Must have been faulty?


----------



## dronners (Apr 10, 2011)

as an employee for B&Q i'd say you've got a good chance of getting a new one or a full refund.. just stay quiet about what you used it for... other thing is your never gonna get a better value one. you get a new one the same or your money.. your choice


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chri5 said:


> Everyone is out to make a claim now, its stuck in ppls minds, Evan this quote is a lie, at the end of the day it failed, it may be faulty , return it for a replacement , I'm sure if it was that bad there would be a product recall, I hate all this blaminh lark, claim this claim that, people don't realise this kind of attitude is what's help our insurance premiums go up Imo.
> 
> If the second one fails then I should imagine the chemical used is causing a pressure related problem through density, this aint aimed at jake, I'm just quoting he was not using it with water as inocent as it sounded,if it was me I would just take it back for an exchange, or pay the extra for a better one, but if it's
> Intructions say (if any) don't use chemicals then the cause is through own fault because it may just be a water sprayer, if there's no instructions then you aint to blame and the product is not fit for purpose, but as I say its got to be tested under some BS somewhere?
> Sent from my xperia Play using my fat fingers.


on the claim front as i highlighted original post he has no claim! the only loss suffered is the pressure sprayer itself which would not be covered in tort! the only claim is in contract under the Sales of Goods Act to get the pressure sprayer replaced, so talk of claims is just a pile of BS. And to make a claim it does not involve insurance all the time you know.

I do not know why the whole claim thing started there is no tangible loss is all i am trying to say.

As for what it states i am none the wiser.


----------

